
The U.S. housing market crash is officially here - obituary_latte
https://www.ccn.com/u-s-housing-market-crash-officially-here/
======
aazaa
The article presents evidence for a correction, but not a crash. I'd be
interested in a revision that compares data around the housing crash of 2008-
to housing data for previous recessions to identify the keys to a housing
crash. Was there any smoking gun that gave a clear indication that this was no
ordinary housing downturn?

Then, the article could compare the data currently available with the unique
features of the 2008 crash and earlier declines.

Otherwise, using the term "crash" doesn't seem justified.

